# **Wife screwing over soldier; Make up or throw in the towel?**



## Kevin_D (Jun 27, 2010)

So I thought all weekend about this situation I am in, searching for what I can do. I decided to throw one more shot at this and salvage my marriage. I found "The magic of making up" program by TW (T Dub) Jackson. He has some good points. Part of the program is to not contact your ex for at least one month. I don't know if I can do that because then I would have no contact with my son. Trying to repair a marriage from here would be even harder. Suggestions? Do I let her sleep around, probably in my bed, til I get home or start divorce now and go through all that while being in Iraq?


----------

